# Muzmatch experiment: Running JBW on curry girls with failednormiemanlet



## DoctorLooksmax (Jul 15, 2022)

As a white normie I have previously spoofed my location to SEA and gotten 99+ within an hour or so. The effectiveness of JBW with east asain women is fairly undisputed, however there is some debated as to how effective it would be with curry girls. @FailedNormieManlet wanted me to run an experiment of Muzzmatch to see if JBW would work on muslim girls in the UK, I was also curious as to what the results would be so obliged. I had previously ran experiemtns with my pics on hinge so I know roughly what match% I am getting on regular dating apps.

To make the profile seem legit I larped as Turkish which @FailedNormieManlet said was believe because I dont have a pasty british look nor do I have light eyes or hair.

After leaving my muzzmatch account running for 5 days I had 17 matches from 211 visits- giving me a right swipe rate of 8.06%

This is statistically signifcanlty lower than my usual match of 11-14% on hinge (depending on exactly what pics I used have ran several experiments)

One caveat is that I didnt use my shirtless pics on muzzmatch unlike hinge- however I have thought these pics tend to have a big impact on the % of first messages I get and girls eagerness to meet up more so than the actual match rate.

-It appears if youre trying to run JBW as a normie in a Western country on curry women, you might actually fare worse or atleast not significantly better than you would do with women of your own race. If you are a white incel in the West, its probably not worth converting to Islam to escape inceldom.


----------



## gamma (Jul 15, 2022)

>jbw 
>larped as turkish 

Pick one


----------



## inferiorpispot234 (Jul 15, 2022)

PM what you look like?


----------



## Preston (Jul 15, 2022)

gamma said:


> >jbw
> >larped as turkish
> 
> Pick one


OP looks fully white tbh. Typical British pheno


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Jul 15, 2022)

gamma said:


> >jbw
> >larped as turkish
> 
> Pick one


JBW is about looking white- no one actually cares what countyr you are from.

I just needed to make it believable that I was a muslim so girls didnt swipe right thinking it was a troll or something, I used pictures where I had a tan and @FailedNormieManlet confirmed I was turk passing


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Jul 15, 2022)

Mogs me


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Jul 15, 2022)

Preston said:


> OP looks fully white tbh. Typical British pheno


I have dark eyes which is actuallyt rather rare for those of british ancestry, dark hair as well. In the pictures I used I had a tan and it was believable I could be turkish


----------



## Deleted member 17829 (Jul 15, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> As a white normie I have previously spoofed my location to SEA and gotten 99+ within an hour or so. The effectiveness of JBW with east asain women is fairly undisputed, however there is some debated as to how effective it would be with curry girls. @FailedNormieManlet wanted me to run an experiment of Muzzmatch to see if JBW would work on muslim girls in the UK, I was also curious as to what the results would be so obliged. I had previously ran experiemtns with my pics on hinge so I know roughly what match% I am getting on regular dating apps.
> 
> To make the profile seem legit I larped as Turkish which @FailedNormieManlet said was believe because I dont have a pasty british look nor do I have light eyes or hair.
> 
> ...


what kind of girls can an incel tier white go for then?

all white girls have high asf smv , even landwhales


----------



## gamma (Jul 15, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> JBW is about looking white- no one actually cares what countyr you are from.


Wrong!
Country halo does exist

Being german or danish is a plus compared to being russian or moldovan


----------



## FailedNormieManlet (Jul 15, 2022)

gamma said:


> >jbw
> >larped as turkish
> 
> Pick one





inferiorpispot234 said:


> PM what you look like?


OP's experiment was valid and it can be aruged his turk larp gave him more value. Curry muslim women on those apps don't want to rock the boat and piss their parents off, so they go for typically muslim people/ethncities - which turks are. If he said he was white, there's a decent chance he'd not have gotten as many matches.
Secondly this is OLD, women are going to swipe first, look later


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Jul 15, 2022)

gamma said:


> Wrong!
> Country halo does exist
> 
> Being german or danish (or italian or spanish for meds) is a plus compared to being russian or moldovan


Perhaps- but id still say its a very small prt of the overall picture. They probably swipe left or right based on the pics and then check your country afterwards

You not gonna have a 5% match rate on an app saying your russian, change it to german and get a 40% match rate lmao


----------



## inferiorpispot234 (Jul 15, 2022)

FailedNormieManlet said:


> OP's experiment was valid and it can be aruged his turk larp gave him more value. Curry muslim women on those apps don't want to rock the boat and piss their parents off, so they go for typically muslim people/ethncities - which turks are. If he said he was white, there's a decent chance he'd not have gotten as many matches.
> Secondly this is OLD, women are going to swipe first, look later


so jbw with curry girls is legit or nah?


----------



## FailedNormieManlet (Jul 15, 2022)

gamma said:


> Wrong!
> Country halo does exist
> 
> Being german or danish is a plus compared to being russian or moldovan


Women on a muslim dating app aren't looking for german or danish dick, they're looking for islamic dick and if they're JBW they'll want dudes from arab or turk countries.


----------



## Preston (Jul 15, 2022)

gamma said:


> Wrong!
> Country halo does exist
> 
> Being german or danish is a plus compared to being russian or moldovan


What's wrong with being Russian?


----------



## FailedNormieManlet (Jul 15, 2022)

inferiorpispot234 said:


> so jbw with curry girls is legit or nah?


My theory is that JBW only exists for a subset of women who are more prevalent on OLD, whereas women who are more conservative have no preference for whites. It makes sense why I see most couples in UK to be same race


----------



## Wallenberg (Jul 15, 2022)

Preston said:


> What's wrong with being Russian?


Russia isn't a rich 1st world country.


----------



## inferiorpispot234 (Jul 15, 2022)

FailedNormieManlet said:


> I see most couples in UK to be same race


Even among asians?


----------



## FailedNormieManlet (Jul 15, 2022)

inferiorpispot234 said:


> Even among asians?


East asians? No. I don't think so, but I've never met many east asians.
South asians? Yes. I do not think JBW applies as much to us as we expect esp in UK. In US it's probably different, though.


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Jul 15, 2022)

FailedNormieManlet said:


> East asians? No. I don't think so, but I've never met many east asians.
> South asians? Yes. I do not think JBW applies as much to us as we expect esp in UK. In US it's probably different, though.


The East Asian I hooked up with got dumped by her SEAmaxxer boyfriend in Indonesia then relocated to the UK just to get a new white normie


----------



## inferiorpispot234 (Jul 15, 2022)

FailedNormieManlet said:


> East asians? No. I don't think so, but I've never met many east asians.
> South asians? Yes. I do not think JBW applies as much to us as we expect esp in UK. In US it's probably different, though.


So most of the couples you saw which involved asians (of either sex) were WMAF?


----------



## FailedNormieManlet (Jul 15, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> The East Asian I hooked up with got dumped by her SEAmaxxer boyfriend in Indonesia then relocated to the UK just to get a new white normie


I think EA folk JBW can be ran on easily, SA women JBW isn't as strong. Maybe in the US this is different, but in UK this deffo matches my irl experience too. I've met a few JBW sa women, but the vast majority have been south asian only


----------



## FailedNormieManlet (Jul 15, 2022)

inferiorpispot234 said:


> So most of the couples you saw which involved asians (of either sex) were WMAF?


WMCF and CMWF had the same prevalence imo, like I seriously didn't see a disparity. But the majority of curries dated only other curries.
East asians - which I don't know many of, most were JBW if they were westernised.


----------



## Preston (Jul 15, 2022)

FailedNormieManlet said:


> I think EA folk JBW can be ran on easily, SA women JBW isn't as strong. Maybe in the US this is different, but in UK this deffo matches my irl experience too. I've met a few JBW sa women, but the vast majority have been south asian only


Why would they reject GL guys tho? OP is a gymaxxed HTN.


----------



## FailedNormieManlet (Jul 15, 2022)

Preston said:


> Why would they reject a GL guys tho? OP is a gymaxxed HTN.


Depending on which part of UK you are from, being white is a failio amongst curries @Predeterminism can attest. I went to uni where lots of curries were, and I'd get invited to parties with curries, but my white friends were told to fuck off and told me in bars which had lots of curries, curries were mean af to them.


----------



## gamma (Jul 15, 2022)

Preston said:


> What's wrong with being Russian?


Bad stereotype of being drunk and cold, and no halos unlike germans

Well german pheno is also better than slav pheno for men (think how often people say that russian women are beautiful, but nobody says that about russian men).

But anyways a blonde man would get more women if called Karl rather than Sergej. It's the same difference between persian (halo) and paki (bad reputation) despite looking sometimes similar


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Jul 15, 2022)

Preston said:


> Why would they reject GL guys tho? OP is a gymaxxed HTN.


I didnt use my shirtless pics for muzzmatch cos I thought it wouldnt go down well- this could explain some of the disparity in the match rate


----------



## Preston (Jul 15, 2022)

FailedNormieManlet said:


> Depending on which part of UK you are from, being white is a failio amongst curries @Predeterminism can attest. I went to uni where lots of curries were, and I'd get invited to parties with curries, but my white friends were told to fuck off and told me in bars which had lots of curries, curries were mean af to them.


Mirin how close knit the south asian and arab communities are in the UK.


----------



## FailedNormieManlet (Jul 15, 2022)

Preston said:


> Mirin how close knit the south asian and arab communities are in the UK.


There are a few JBW south asians here, but not an insane amount. The self hate energy is deffo more prevalent in US it seems like.


----------



## Deleted member 17829 (Jul 15, 2022)

Preston said:


> Mirin how close knit the south asian and arab communities are in the UK.


literally a bad thing to be white in the UK, they refer to us as unseasoned


----------



## FailedNormieManlet (Jul 15, 2022)

Predeterminism said:


> literally a bad thing to be white in the UK, they refer to us as unseasoned


My white mate calls himself unseasoned as a joke. You need to change who your friends with, there is deffo white failio amongst ethnics though esp where you are from.


----------



## inferiorpispot234 (Jul 15, 2022)

FailedNormieManlet said:


> The self hate energy is deffo more prevalent in US it seems like.


Going off of tiktok comments  ? or do you have like a US curry friend who has experience?


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Jul 15, 2022)

Predeterminism said:


> literally a bad thing to be white in the UK, they refer to us as unseasoned


yeah most white girls in the UK are 'curry/gook normie only'


----------



## Deleted member 17829 (Jul 15, 2022)

FailedNormieManlet said:


> My white mate calls himself unseasoned as a joke. You need to change who your friends with, there is deffo white failio amongst ethnics though esp where you are from.


im convinced i got the worst genetics+location out of like 1 billion people. life literally couldnt get any worse if i didnt move + didnt get surgery


----------



## FailedNormieManlet (Jul 15, 2022)

inferiorpispot234 said:


> Going off of tiktok comments  ? or do you have like a US curry friend who has experience?


Well not just tiktok, I've seen reddit subs saying the same thing that US curries are more failioed than UK curries. I do have US curry friends and a lot of them can't speak their mother language, know next to nothing about desi culture and want to fit in with whites.


----------



## FailedNormieManlet (Jul 15, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> yeah most white girls in the UK are 'curry/gook normie only'


nice sarcasm nigga


Predeterminism said:


> im convinced i got the worst genetics+location out of like 1 billion people. life literally couldnt get any worse if i didnt move + didnt get surgery


You're a locationcel, are you middle class or working class? If working class it's over for you


----------



## johncruz12345 (Jul 15, 2022)

Predeterminism said:


> what kind of girls can an incel tier white go for then?
> 
> all white girls have high asf smv , even landwhales


Yeah even fat ones have high smv, and think they are the shit

Blame the Indian guys in their Dms for boosting their ego.


----------



## Deleted member 17829 (Jul 15, 2022)

johncruz12345 said:


> Yeah even fat ones have high smv, and think they are the shit
> 
> Blame the Indian guys in their Dms for boosting their ego.


yeah this is all ur fault @FailedNormieManlet


----------



## FailedNormieManlet (Jul 15, 2022)

Predeterminism said:


> yeah this is all ur fault @FailedNormieManlet


sorry bro but anything for pure white women


----------



## Deleted member 17829 (Jul 15, 2022)

FailedNormieManlet said:


> My white mate calls himself unseasoned as a joke. You need to change who your friends with, there is deffo white failio amongst ethnics though esp where you are from.


why do u think theres a white failo here specifically? how did this happen?


----------



## gamma (Jul 15, 2022)

Predeterminism said:


> literally a bad thing to be white in the UK, they refer to us as unseasoned





DoctorLooksmax said:


> yeah most white girls in the UK are 'curry/gook normie only'



where's the seasoning


----------



## FailedNormieManlet (Jul 15, 2022)

Predeterminism said:


> why do u think theres a white failo here specifically? how did this happen?


Probably because south asians faced racial discrimination in the past + most south asians here tend to be muslim. The UK population is white, anti-muslim, drink, etc. I think all of those factors deffo make it so there's an anti-white thing going on. I remember being told in mosque not to be friends with white people when I was little for example.


----------



## FailedNormieManlet (Jul 15, 2022)

gamma said:


> B-b-but where's the season
> View attachment 1780698


more than likely a US curry. Dude the fact is, UK curries tend to be a bit more insular than US ones cuz most are muslims


----------



## FailedNormieManlet (Jul 15, 2022)

gamma said:


> where's the seasoning
> 
> View attachment 1780698


and i just checked, he's from the US


----------



## Deleted member 17829 (Jul 15, 2022)

FailedNormieManlet said:


> Probably because south asians faced racial discrimination in the past + most south asians here tend to be muslim. The UK population is white, anti-muslim, drink, etc. I think all of those factors deffo make it so there's an anti-white thing going on. I remember being told in mosque not to be friends with white people when I was little for example.


yeah thats fucked man. it was over for my social life before i was even born urgh


----------



## FailedNormieManlet (Jul 15, 2022)

Predeterminism said:


> yeah thats fucked man. it was over for my social life before i was even born urgh


if you're middle class and not chavvy there is hope though


----------



## Deleted member 17829 (Jul 15, 2022)

i remember in that MMA gym whatsapp group chat there was weird vibe towards whites

theyd all say weird shit like inshallah all the time

and one student started getting mad about something and started rambling about whites saying "yeah but look what they did to us" (talking about something whites did to pakis in the past) before the instructor cut off his weird racist rambling

why do i have to get punished for something that happened like 200 years ago by people i dont know and that i didnt even know happened


----------



## Deleted member 17829 (Jul 15, 2022)

FailedNormieManlet said:


> if you're middle class and not chavvy there is hope though


nah i cant fit in with whites anyways cos like 10 inches below avg white man height


----------



## FailedNormieManlet (Jul 15, 2022)

Predeterminism said:


> i remember in that MMA gym whatsapp group chat there was weird vibe towards whites
> 
> theyd all say weird shit like inshallah all the time
> 
> ...


brutal man, are you acc even racist jfl? I do think being white has been failio for you, move to somewhere up north where there's more whites


Predeterminism said:


> nah i cant fit in with whites anyways cos like 10 inches below avg white man height


befriend manlet whites?


----------



## Deleted member 17829 (Jul 15, 2022)

FailedNormieManlet said:


> brutal man, are you acc even racist jfl? I do think being white has been failio for you, move to somewhere up north where there's more whites
> 
> befriend manlet whites?


only as a joke , what u thought i was racist? 

there is no manlet whites


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Jul 15, 2022)

FailedNormieManlet said:


> Probably because south asians faced racial discrimination in the past + most south asians here tend to be muslim. The UK population is white, anti-muslim, drink, etc. I think all of those factors deffo make it so there's an anti-white thing going on. I remember being told in mosque not to be friends with white people when I was little for example.


IMO the UK is more class segregated than anything else.


----------



## FailedNormieManlet (Jul 15, 2022)

Predeterminism said:


> only as a joke , what u thought i was racist?
> 
> there is no manlet whites


Not really, I never got racist vibes off you tbh. If you were racist you'd be denying the results and thinking of 100 copes lol.
There are manlet whites but they're all 5'7


----------



## Deleted member 17829 (Jul 15, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> IMO the UK is more class segregated than anything else.


i must have autism or something cos i never noticed any of this class shit in birmingham, friendships were just physical dominance hierachies. is it different in other places?


----------



## FailedNormieManlet (Jul 15, 2022)

Predeterminism said:


> i must have autism or something cos i never noticed any of this class shit in birmingham, friendships were just physical dominance hierachies. is it different in other places?


you're deffo workng class, @DoctorLooksmax is correct, at uni the class segregation was more prevalent


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Jul 15, 2022)

Predeterminism said:


> i must have autism or something cos i never noticed any of this class shit in birmingham, friendships were just physical dominance hierachies. is it different in other places?


Lol 100%.

Like at uni theres even certain halls which all the private school kids stay in, you get to your flat in first year and 6 out of 8 people already know eachother becasue they went to schools down the road from eachother in Wimbledon


FailedNormieManlet said:


> you're deffo workng class, @DoctorLooksmax is correct, at uni the class segregation was more prevalent



Hes rich but he has a more working class image and didnt go to private school for all intents and purposes hes working class.


My ex gf was from council state but she fit in perfectly with posh people cos she had the image etc


----------



## Deleted member 17829 (Jul 15, 2022)

FailedNormieManlet said:


> you're deffo workng class, @DoctorLooksmax is correct, at uni the class segregation was more prevalent


what is it that makes someone be in a certain class?


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Jul 15, 2022)

Predeterminism said:


> what is it that makes someone be in a certain class?


How you talk

What sort of school and uni you went to

your parents jobs

NOT how much money is in your bank account (important distinction between how class works in america vs UK)


----------



## FailedNormieManlet (Jul 15, 2022)

Predeterminism said:


> what is it that makes someone be in a certain class?


1. did you go uni
2. your accent
3. interests and hobbies
4. Job
5. Music taste

etc, it's multivariant.


----------



## Deleted member 17829 (Jul 15, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> How you talk
> 
> What sort of school and uni you went to
> 
> ...


talk just normal person

school was paki central, no uni cos wouldnt fit in at 8 inches below avg height

dad owns company with like 50 employees, mom works shitty cashier job

this makes me working class?


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Jul 15, 2022)

Predeterminism said:


> talk just normal person
> 
> school was paki central, no uni cos wouldnt fit in at 8 inches below avg height
> 
> ...


I havent heard your voice

but probs working class in peoples perceptions even though you come from money

Ironically if you had parents were just like accountants or teachers youd be from less money but be more upper class


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 15, 2022)

gamma said:


> compared to being russian or moldovan


pure cope @Thompsonz @Gargantuan
look at sergey mavrodi.


----------



## gamma (Jul 15, 2022)

Predeterminism said:


> school was paki central, no uni cos wouldnt fit in at 8 inches below avg height


5'3 larping chindian exposed


----------



## FailedNormieManlet (Jul 15, 2022)

Predeterminism said:


> talk just normal person
> 
> school was paki central, no uni cos wouldnt fit in at 8 inches below avg height
> 
> ...


you seem to be working class.
I'd consider myself bordering between middle and working


----------



## Deleted member 17829 (Jul 15, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> I havent heard your voice
> 
> but probs working class in peoples perceptions even though you come from money
> 
> Ironically if you had parents were just like accountants or teachers youd be from less money but be more upper class





FailedNormieManlet said:


> you seem to be working class.
> I'd consider myself bordering between middle and working


should try larp middle class? would that benefit me in relationships/friendships?


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Jul 15, 2022)

Predeterminism said:


> should try larp middle class? would that benefit me in relationships/friendships?


In general everyday life its not going to help you I dont think as I would say class discrimination tends to go both ways in terms of friendships etc


----------



## FailedNormieManlet (Jul 15, 2022)

Predeterminism said:


> should try larp middle class? would that benefit me in relationships/friendships?


you can't larp it tbh. If your voice isn't there, your interests, hobbies etc. I couldn't LARP as proper middle class since I don't go places like france or europe with my family for holiday, I don't shop from waitrose, etc


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Jul 15, 2022)

CCurry women do prefer their own tbh
East Asians hate their men unfortunately

Partly the culture is stronger in curry communities so they tend to go with their own and have this preference

Although westernised unreligious Curry's so date out (tbh case in any race, nothing significant)

Actual life fuel for south Asians

Coz imo south Asian girls can be very attractive

As I told you @DoctorLooksmax I did real bad on muzmatch when I had a beard jfl

@FailedNormieManlet you reckon I'd do well on it now?
It's just issue is I have nose ring and don't look religious whatsoever really jfl


DoctorLooksmax said:


> As a white normie I have previously spoofed my location to SEA and gotten 99+ within an hour or so. The effectiveness of JBW with east asain women is fairly undisputed, however there is some debated as to how effective it would be with curry girls. @FailedNormieManlet wanted me to run an experiment of Muzzmatch to see if JBW would work on muslim girls in the UK, I was also curious as to what the results would be so obliged. I had previously ran experiemtns with my pics on hinge so I know roughly what match% I am getting on regular dating apps.
> 
> To make the profile seem legit I larped as Turkish which @FailedNormieManlet said was believe because I dont have a pasty british look nor do I have light eyes or hair.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Jul 15, 2022)

FailedNormieManlet said:


> you can't larp it tbh. If your voice isn't there, your interests, hobbies etc. I couldn't LARP as proper middle class since I don't go places like france or europe with my family for holiday, I don't shop from waitrose, etc


Yes coz I grew up middle class town- I can be it speak no accent well spoken
Etc experienced things middle class do with friends etc
It's not larpable


----------



## FailedNormieManlet (Jul 15, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> In general everyday life its not going to help you I dont think as I would say class discrimination tends to go both ways in terms of friendships etc


for you it's halo. At uni being working class was deffo failio for me


Chadethnic101 said:


> CCurry women do prefer their own tbh
> East Asians hate their men unfortunately
> 
> Partly the culture is stronger in curry communities so they tend to go with their own and have this preference
> ...


I think you'd do well, but you will probs have to larp as religious a little


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Jul 15, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> CCurry women do prefer their own tbh
> East Asians hate their men unfortunately
> 
> Partly the culture is stronger in curry communities so they tend to go with their own and have this preference
> ...


My theory is that the westernised curries will all use tinder, hinge etc anyway so theyre excluded from the pool of muzmatch users

Therefore any JBW effect that would be present isnt on the muzmatch app as if a curry girl wanted a white man shed simply use more secular apps.


----------



## FailedNormieManlet (Jul 15, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> Yes coz I grew up middle class town- I can be it speak no accent well spoken
> Etc experienced things middle class do with friends etc
> It's not larpable


My friends are all either upper working or lower middle, only one is bang in the middle. I have normal accent too, similar to yours i think. But I can't larp it fully, but neither can i larp proper working class. Upper working and lower middle people are relatable for me


----------



## Deleted member 17829 (Jul 15, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> CCurry women do prefer their own tbh
> East Asians hate their men unfortunately
> 
> Partly the culture is stronger in curry communities so they tend to go with their own and have this preference
> ...


do u guys maybe not think u arent getting loads of matches on muzmatch not because muslim girls dont like you. but because maybe theres not many members there?


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Jul 15, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> My theory is that the westernised curries will all use tinder, hinge etc anyway so theyre excluded from the pool of muzmatch users
> 
> Therefore any JBW effect that would be present isnt on the muzmatch app as if a curry girl wanted a white man shed simply use more secular apps.


You think a slayer ethnic pheno would do well on muzmatch? Or more a careermaxxed guy or an oofy doofy?


----------



## FailedNormieManlet (Jul 15, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> My theory is that the westernised curries will all use tinder, hinge etc anyway so theyre excluded from the pool of muzmatch users
> 
> Therefore any JBW effect that would be present isnt on the muzmatch app as if a curry girl wanted a white man shed simply use more secular apps.


But you LARPed as turk, so it should take away "white failio", but I do think you are correct though, women who use muzmatch are more likely to look for men of same race.


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Jul 15, 2022)

Predeterminism said:


> do u guys maybe not think u arent getting loads of matches on muzmatch not because muslim girls dont like you. but because maybe theres not many members there?


Potentially tbh but also they may be looking for a certain vibe eg beta Bux

However got some suifuel- this thick bodied hot south Asian girl matched with me then literally unmatched JFL

Could be a mixture of both


----------



## FailedNormieManlet (Jul 15, 2022)

Predeterminism said:


> do u guys maybe not think u arent getting loads of matches on muzmatch not because muslim girls dont like you. but because maybe theres not many members there?


we took that into account, we compared profile visits to right swipes, thus giving a % value so the small population is sort of irrelevant


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Jul 15, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> Yes coz I grew up middle class town- I can be it speak no accent well spoken
> Etc experienced things middle class do with friends etc
> It's not larpable


Actually I have a funny story about some black guy I knew at uni who slayed a bunch.

The guy had two parents from nigeria both doctors, older borther and sister both in medical school.

All went to boarding school in hertfordshire. 

He comes to uni though and starts slaying, starts talking with all this slang words and tryna act a bit gangster and I found it fucking cringe cos I could tell he was posh as fuck even though he was black. Anywya seemed like a lot of posh white girls actually really went for it- I guess he had some sort of BBC bad boy vibes while simultaneously they could he was actually some private school kid so he was like exciting for them while still not actually being lower class of chavvy so as to bring their own reputation down.

Funny how it worked for him but to any outsider it just seemed cringe as fuck.


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Jul 15, 2022)

FailedNormieManlet said:


> But you LARPed as turk, so it should take away "white failio", but I do think you are correct though, women who use muzmatch are more likely to look for men of same race.


Also Turks these days are hardly religious ngl, so a south Asian girl may look for another south Asian guy
@DoctorLooksmax 

Like Bengalis esp the families only want their kids to be with another Bengali not even Pakistani etc


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Jul 15, 2022)

FailedNormieManlet said:


> we took that into account, we compared profile visits to right swipes, thus giving a % value so the small population is sort of irrelevant


Exactly yeah- we calcualted the match rate as a % rather than comparing raw number of matches which would obviously be flawed for many reasons


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Jul 15, 2022)

FailedNormieManlet said:


> My friends are all either upper working or lower middle, only one is bang in the middle. I have normal accent too, similar to yours i think. But I can't larp it fully, but neither can i larp proper working class. Upper working and lower middle people are relatable for me


Yeah same tbh I can relate to any class ngl
Working class people are fun to be around tbh lol


----------



## FailedNormieManlet (Jul 15, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> Also Turks these days are hardly religious ngl, so a south Asian girl may look for another south Asian guy
> @DoctorLooksmax
> 
> Like Bengalis esp the families only want their kids to be with another Bengali not even Pakistani etc


yeah but like we also need to realise that it's still OLD. These girls swipe first, then bio. I think it's safe to say that muzmatch JBW doesn't work, and that OLD is probably not representative of how curries really are


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Jul 15, 2022)

FailedNormieManlet said:


> for you it's halo. At uni being working class was deffo failio for me
> 
> I think you'd do well, but you will probs have to larp as religious a little


Yeah how would u even larp as religious?
Guess your bio


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Jul 15, 2022)

FailedNormieManlet said:


> yeah but like we also need to realise that it's still OLD. These girls swipe first, then bio. I think it's safe to say that muzmatch JBW doesn't work, and that OLD is probably not representative of how curries really are


Yeah very true
Coz curries love Arab/Turk pheno irl

Maybe coz it's taboo due to family ties tbh I dunno


----------



## Moggie (Jul 15, 2022)

gamma said:


> >jbw
> >larped as turkish
> 
> Pick one


Yeah he should have larped as Bosnian or Tatar.


----------



## FailedNormieManlet (Jul 15, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> Yeah very true
> Coz curries love Arab/Turk pheno irl
> 
> Maybe coz it's taboo due to family ties tbh I dunno


it's still OLD. We could make that argument if they refused to meet him, but they really aren't contemplating the morality of a right swipe jfl


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Jul 15, 2022)

Moggie said:


> Yeah he should have larped as Bosnian or Tatar.


Would've done worse

Curries don't even know Bosnians /tatar are Muslim ngl

They know Turks are Muslim


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Jul 15, 2022)

FailedNormieManlet said:


> it's still OLD. We could make that argument if they refused to meet him, but they really aren't contemplating the morality of a right swipe jfl


Yeah hahaha

Depends how religious to an extent but yeah true

Fuck knows I was fuming I did badly on it ngl
At the time was hoping it was the way out jfl


----------



## Moggie (Jul 15, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> Curries don't even know Bosnians /tatar are Muslim ngl


Nah they should know Bosnians are muslims, yugoslav wars are common knowledge and the religious part of it was a big deal.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 15, 2022)

Predeterminism said:


> literally a bad thing to be white in the UK, they refer to us as unseasoned


seriously doubt this lmao


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 15, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> Muzzmatch


wtf is this?


----------



## Moggie (Jul 15, 2022)

Skywalker said:


> wtf is this?


I assume some muslim dating service jfl sounds made up tbh.


----------



## Xangsane (Jul 15, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> As a white normie I have previously spoofed my location to SEA and gotten 99+ within an hour or so. The effectiveness of JBW with east asain women is fairly undisputed, however there is some debated as to how effective it would be with curry girls. @FailedNormieManlet wanted me to run an experiment of Muzzmatch to see if JBW would work on muslim girls in the UK, I was also curious as to what the results would be so obliged. I had previously ran experiemtns with my pics on hinge so I know roughly what match% I am getting on regular dating apps.
> 
> To make the profile seem legit I larped as Turkish which @FailedNormieManlet said was believe because I dont have a pasty british look nor do I have light eyes or hair.
> 
> ...


Muzmatch isn't a "curry" app. There are lots of other ethnicities on there too from what I heard.


----------



## Biggdink (Jul 15, 2022)

Shit experiment 
You were running just be turk 

Also Muslim women are black cocks only


----------



## Deleted member 15004 (Jul 15, 2022)

gamma said:


> persian (halo) and paki (bad reputation) despite looking sometimes similar


@Ethniframementalcel what do you think about this


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Jul 15, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> As a white normie I have previously spoofed my location to SEA and gotten 99+ within an hour or so. The effectiveness of JBW with east asain women is fairly undisputed, however there is some debated as to how effective it would be with curry girls. @FailedNormieManlet wanted me to run an experiment of Muzzmatch to see if JBW would work on muslim girls in the UK, I was also curious as to what the results would be so obliged. I had previously ran experiemtns with my pics on hinge so I know roughly what match% I am getting on regular dating apps.
> 
> To make the profile seem legit I larped as Turkish which @FailedNormieManlet said was believe because I dont have a pasty british look nor do I have light eyes or hair.
> 
> ...


So you proved my point to @FailedNormieManlet and to @Wallenberg that JBW is only truly 100% legit on Gook women and only partially legit on ethnics


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Jul 15, 2022)

Xangsane said:


> Muzmatch isn't a "curry" app. There are lots of other ethnicities on there too from what I heard.


Full of curries though… even if there’s one or 2 AYrabs the site is 70% Indic race


----------



## Wallenberg (Jul 15, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> So you proved my point to @FailedNormieManlet and to @Wallenberg that JBW is only truly 100% legit on Gook women and only partially legit on ethnics


Check saintopsblackcel in Africa experiment


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Jul 15, 2022)

Wallenberg said:


> Check saintopsblackcel in Africa experiment


Poor desperate green card women doesn’t count 😝. Fact is white men can slay Asian women in the west and in Asia and in space and in the rivers and seas etc. if the woman’s a gook she belongs to BWC it’s not green card desperation or anything other than pure lust


----------



## Wallenberg (Jul 15, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> Poor desperate green card women doesn’t count 😝. Fact is white men can slay Asian women in the west and in Asia and in space and in the rivers and seas etc. if the woman’s a gook she belongs to BWC it’s not green card desperation or anything other than pure lust


East Asian women are better than SEA yet incels go to SEA. Reason is greencard.

Also, LATAM is a JBW area too.


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Jul 15, 2022)

Wallenberg said:


> East Asian women are better than SEA yet incels go to SEA. Reason is greencard.
> 
> Also, LATAM is a JBW area too.


White men can slay gooks in the west. They only go SEA Maxxing because there’s not many Asian women outside of the USA. In my country they are quite rare


----------



## Wallenberg (Jul 15, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> White men can slay gooks in the west. They only go SEA Maxxing because there’s not many Asian women outside of the USA. In my country they are quite rare


They don't have to go to SEA. They can go to East Asia. They go SEA because greencardmaxing.


----------



## Detona (Jul 15, 2022)

Wallenberg said:


> East Asian women are better than SEA




You are an absolute tard and can give no reasoning for this belief.


----------



## Detona (Jul 15, 2022)

Wallenberg said:


> They don't have to go to SEA. They can go to East Asia. They go SEA because greencardmaxing.




No they go SEA because:

Most of East Asia is under strict lockdown, including China which has been pestering and assaulting foreigners for 10 years as it becomes more nationalistic

East Asia is much more expensive than southeast Asia

Much harder to get job in East Asia


East Asian women not more appealing than southeast Asian women


.....


Golden age of EAmaxxing was 30-15 years ago.


----------



## Wallenberg (Jul 15, 2022)

Detona said:


> You are an absolute tard and can give no reasoning for this belief.


East Asians look better. They have more appealing faces.


----------



## Wallenberg (Jul 15, 2022)

Detona said:


> Most of East Asia is under strict lockdown, including China which has been pestering and assaulting foreigners for 10 years as it becomes more nationalistic


Lol nope. People travel in East Asia all the time.


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Jul 15, 2022)

Wallenberg said:


> They don't have to go to SEA. They can go to East Asia. They go SEA because greencardmaxing.


SEA is cheaper and has more brothels etc also women are more desperate there. This doesn’t mean they cannot slay in NEA keep coping


----------



## Detona (Jul 15, 2022)

Wallenberg said:


> East Asians look better. They have more appealing faces.




Lol, no.

East Asians often have more fucked up teeth, messed up mandible snd maxillae, etc. Not to mention english bulldog face.


Southeast Asian women also have better bodies and can dance.


----------



## eyebagcel (Jul 15, 2022)

jbw means just be a white boy with fluffy brown hair


----------



## Wallenberg (Jul 15, 2022)

Detona said:


> East Asians often have more fucked up teeth, messed up mandible snd maxillae, etc. Not to mention english bulldog face.


Lol, Thais literally show off their braces on tinder because braces are a status symbol there. East Asian women are way more attractive than Southeast Asians. Only good Southeast Asians are Chinese-passing Vietnamese.


----------



## Wallenberg (Jul 15, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> women are more desperate there.


Exactly.


----------



## Detona (Jul 15, 2022)

Wallenberg said:


> Lol nope. People travel in East Asia all the time.




Not anymore. There has been a huge exodus outside of China as they became more anti-Western.

Japan is like the only place left in East Asia that foreigners still want to live in, and it's under North Korea style lockdown from Covid. They deport foreigners for not wearing a mask.


----------



## Detona (Jul 15, 2022)

Wallenberg said:


> Exactly.




Wrong. Japan has much higher cost of living than southeast Asia.


----------



## Detona (Jul 15, 2022)

Wallenberg said:


> Lol, Thais literally show off their braces on tinder because braces are a status symbol there. East Asian women are way more attractive than Southeast Asians. Only good Southeast Asians are Chinese-passing Vietnamese.



*theoretical anecdote


----------



## Wallenberg (Jul 15, 2022)

Detona said:


> Wrong. Japan has much higher cost of living than southeast Asia.


Yeah, because it's way richer. Hence Japanese women don't have to greencardmax. Thais etc have to because Thailand is way poorer than Japan.


----------



## Wallenberg (Jul 15, 2022)

Detona said:


> *theoretical anecdote


loool you haven't seen thais on tinder if you don't know about their tendency to show off braces on pics.


----------



## Detona (Jul 15, 2022)

If East Asian women looked better then Southeast Asians wouldn't have been cucked by East Asian men for 2000 years.


Han Chinese men love them some Viet pussy.


----------



## Detona (Jul 15, 2022)

Wallenberg said:


> loool you haven't seen thais on tinder if you don't know about their tendency to show off braces on pics.



Lool you haven't seen studies showing that East Asian women are getting cucked by southeast Asian women in their own countries.


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Jul 15, 2022)

Wallenberg said:


> Exactly.


Even my own mother knows about Asians obsession with white men. The whole world except you knows even Normies who have 0 idea of BlackPill know keep this up


----------



## Detona (Jul 15, 2022)

Wallenberg said:


> Yeah, because it's way richer. Hence Japanese women don't have to greencardmax. Thais etc have to because Thailand is way poorer than Japan.




Wrong. Childhood poverty rate is higher in Japan than Thailand. Japan is so malnourished the younger generations have shrunk.


----------



## Wallenberg (Jul 15, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> Even my own mother knows about Asians obsession with white men. The whole world except you knows even Normies who have 0 idea of BlackPill know keep this up


Sure Asian women like white men just like everyone else. 

Have blue eyes and don't be a manlet and you are a slayer in Latam.


----------



## Wallenberg (Jul 15, 2022)

Detona said:


> Wrong. Childhood poverty rate is higher in Japan than Thailand. Japan is so malnourished the younger generations have shrunk.


Trolling.


----------



## Xangsane (Jul 15, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> Full of curries though… even if there’s one or 2 AYrabs the site is 70% Indic race


I remember taking a peep and most British foid profiles were curries but I did see lots of other races too. I'll make an account for real later on in the year and see how it goes.


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Jul 15, 2022)

Wallenberg said:


> Sure Asian women like white men just like everyone else.
> 
> Have blue eyes and don't be a manlet and you are a slayer in Latam.


True but Latinas fuck everything though so it’s not the same dichotomy as Asian women who ONLY fuck white men and ONLY love white men and hate their own


----------



## Wallenberg (Jul 15, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> True but Latinas fuck everything though so it’s not the same dichotomy as Asian women who ONLY fuck white men and ONLY love white men and hate their own


Asians don't hate their own. Most Asian women marry Asian men.


----------



## Detona (Jul 15, 2022)

Wallenberg said:


> Trolling.












Thailand’s Poverty on the Rise Amid Slowing Economic Growth


Thailand has successfully reduced poverty over the past three decades from over 65 percent in 1988 to under 10 percent in 2018. However, the growth of household incomes and consumption growth both have stalled nationwide in recent years.




www.worldbank.org






Between 2015 and 2018, the poverty rate in Thailand increased from 7.2 percent to 9.8 percent, and the absolute number of people living in poverty rose from 4.85 million to more than 6.7 million.









Uncovering the Invisible Poverty in Japan - The Borgen Project


Invisible poverty in Japan has galvanized Japanese nationals to form organizations to address challenges the population faces.




borgenproject.org







16% 

Not only is the Japanese poverty level high (not unlike the United States) but it is also steadily increasing. In 2020, Japan's poverty rate was almost 16%, defined as “people whose household income is less than half of the median of the entire population


----------



## Detona (Jul 15, 2022)

Wallenberg said:


> Asians don't hate their own. Most Asian women marry Asian men.



Wrong. Most dont get married.


----------



## Wallenberg (Jul 15, 2022)

Detona said:


> Thailand’s Poverty on the Rise Amid Slowing Economic Growth
> 
> 
> Thailand has successfully reduced poverty over the past three decades from over 65 percent in 1988 to under 10 percent in 2018. However, the growth of household incomes and consumption growth both have stalled nationwide in recent years.
> ...


Japan is a rich country with one of the highest HDIs. Thailand isn't. You are either very ignorant or a troll. Maybe both.


----------



## Detona (Jul 15, 2022)

Daily reminder:


Japan poverty rate: 16%

Thailand poverty rate: <10%


----------



## Detona (Jul 15, 2022)

Wallenberg said:


> Japan is a rich country with one of the highest HDIs.



Common misconception among people whose only exposure to Japan is through YouTube videos. This is only true of downtown Tokyo, Osaka, etc. In rural and peripheral urban Japan there is brutal, assgrinding poverty and there always has been.


----------



## Wallenberg (Jul 15, 2022)

Detona said:


> Daily reminder:
> 
> 
> Japan poverty rate: 16%
> ...


In Japan under 2,5% live with under $10 per day. In Thailand over 37%... 





__





Poverty Rate by Country 2022






worldpopulationreview.com


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Jul 15, 2022)

Detona said:


> Daily reminder:
> 
> 
> Japan poverty rate: 16%
> ...


Because this poverty rate is calculated relative to the countries median icnome- whihc is obviously way higher in Japan than Thailand.

Thats more like a metric of inequality than actual poverty. By this metric it wouldnt suprise my if the poverty rate was higher in the US than fucking Uganda


----------



## Detona (Jul 15, 2022)

Wallenberg said:


> In Japan under 2,5% live with under $10 per day. In Thailand over 37%...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah because as I said cost of living is much lower in southeast Asia.

That anyone is living on less than $10 in Japan is mindblowing. This would mean that 2.5% of Japan is homeless.


----------



## Detona (Jul 15, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> Because this poverty rate is calculated relative to the countries median icnome- whihc is obviously way higher in Japan than Thailand.
> 
> Thats more like a metric of inequality than actual poverty. By this metric it wouldnt suprise my if the poverty rate was higher in the US than fucking Uganda




Cost of living


----------



## Wallenberg (Jul 15, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> Because this poverty rate is calculated relative to the countries median icnome- whihc is obviously way higher in Japan than Thailand.
> 
> Thats more like a metric of inequality than actual poverty. By this metric it wouldnt suprise my if the poverty rate was higher in the US than fucking Uganda


Yeah.

Wiki: "Definitions of the poverty line do vary considerably among nations. For example, rich nations generally employ more generous standards of poverty than poor nations. Even among rich nations, the standards differ greatly. *Thus, the numbers are not comparable among countries*." 









Poverty threshold - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Detona (Jul 15, 2022)

Wallenberg said:


> Yeah.
> 
> Wiki: "Definitions of the poverty line do vary considerably among nations. For example, rich nations generally employ more generous standards of poverty than poor nations. Even among rich nations, the standards differ greatly. *Thus, the numbers are not comparable among countries*."
> 
> ...





These are for national government statistics, ye deathnic of low IQ. The statistics I'm giving you are from WorldBank and Borgen Project.


----------



## Wallenberg (Jul 15, 2022)

Detona said:


> These are for national government statistics, ye deathnic of low IQ. The statistics I'm giving you are from WorldBank and Borgen Project.


You are a dumb larper. Sucks to be you. 

Borgen project:


Not only is the Japanese poverty level high (not unlike the United States) but it is also steadily increasing. *In 2020, Japan's poverty rate was almost 16%*,* defined as “people whose household income is less than half of the median of the entire population.*” Since the 1990s, growth has been almost non-existent.28.9.2021









Uncovering the Invisible Poverty in Japan - The Borgen Project


Invisible poverty in Japan has galvanized Japanese nationals to form organizations to address challenges the population faces.




borgenproject.org


----------



## Detona (Jul 15, 2022)

Wallenberg said:


> You are a dumb larper. Sucks to be you.
> 
> Borgen project:
> 
> ...




That is not what the statistic in the Borgen Project link is derived from.


----------



## Wallenberg (Jul 15, 2022)

Detona said:


> That is not what the statistic in the Borgen Project link is derived from.


How dumb you have to be to think for even a second that Japan would have more truly poor people than Thailand jfl.

Borgen project:

Japan’s poverty rate stands at 15.7%, according to the latest figures from the Organization for Economic Co-operation and Development. *That metric refers to people whose household income is less than half of the median of the entire population.*









Uncovering the Invisible Poverty in Japan - The Borgen Project


Invisible poverty in Japan has galvanized Japanese nationals to form organizations to address challenges the population faces.




borgenproject.org


----------



## Detona (Jul 15, 2022)

Wallenberg said:


> How dumb you have to be to think for even a second that Japan would have more truly poor people than Thailand jfl.




It's called cost of living.




Wallenberg said:


> Borgen project:
> 
> Japan’s poverty rate stands at 15.7%, according to the latest figures from the Organization for Economic Co-operation and Development. *That metric refers to people whose household income is less than half of the median of the entire population.*
> 
> ...




Now look up what the phrase "cost of living" means. Open your mouth and say "Hey Google, what does cost of living mean?"


----------



## Wallenberg (Jul 15, 2022)

Detona said:


> It's called cost of living.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By that logic, being a student in 1st world is the same as being poor in 3rd world since students usually earn less than the median of the entire population. Lol, nope, it isn't.


----------



## Detona (Jul 15, 2022)

Wallenberg said:


> By that logic, being a student in 1st world is the same as being poor in 3rd world since students usually earn less than the median of the entire population. Lol, nope, it isn't.




College has been described as a public health crisis. The poverty, suicide, and malnutrition that college students endure in the 1st world is a matter of great shame.


----------



## Detona (Jul 15, 2022)

College is what the 3rd world used to be.










Food Insecurity On College Campuses: The Invisible Epidemic | Health Affairs Forefront


Supplemental Nutrition Assistance Program benefits were temporarily extended to college-age students during the pandemic. If these benefits are lost, the resulting increased food insecurity could have detrimental effects on academic performance and health.



www.healthaffairs.org





38 percent of students in two-year colleges and 29 percent of students at four-year colleges reported experiencing food insecurity in the previous 30 days. The report also highlighted significant racial and ethnic disparities: 75 percent of Indigenous, 70 percent Black, and 70 percent of American Indian or Alaska Native students experienced food insecurity, housing insecurity or homelessness, compared to 54 percent of White students.


----------



## Ethniframementalcel (Jul 15, 2022)

PrinterAndFaxMachin said:


> @Ethniframementalcel what do you think about this


Would have to agree with it bhai

Doesn't seem to be helping me much at the moment though tbh ngl. How are women gonna know I'm Persian if I don't say a word to them jfl

over


----------



## rand anon (Jul 15, 2022)

@FailedNormieManlet rate my latest match


----------



## FailedNormieManlet (Jul 15, 2022)

rand anon said:


> @FailedNormieManlet rate my latest match
> View attachment 1781422
> View attachment 1781419
> View attachment 1781421


>207 miles


----------



## rand anon (Jul 15, 2022)

FailedNormieManlet said:


> >207 miles


California's big nigga okay


----------



## FailedNormieManlet (Jul 15, 2022)

rand anon said:


> California's big nigga okay


Moron, stop tagging me matches you got from 200 miles awat


----------

